# Fun with Photoshop



## Fangman (Feb 6, 2010)

Getting my own back on visitors to our Rotary Club





One way to waste the odd half hour!











Casual grab shots whilst they were listening to the speaker.


----------



## Mulewings~ (Feb 9, 2010)

Photo to sketch has always been fun.  :thumbup:


----------



## erzyhazel (Feb 10, 2010)

nice photoshop sketch.. hehehe... they look similar.. can you tell me how to do that?

mitsubishi eclipse turbocharger


----------



## dianehamm (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah, I would love to find out how to do that too!


----------

